# Teich mit Brunnenwasser



## boxbert (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nun probiere ich es nochmal, vielleicht bekomme ich einen Rat....
Ich habe einen Teich, Alter 3 Jahre, Durchmesser 3 Meter, Tiefe ca. 40 cm, sonnige Lage mit 20 Goldfischen besetzt. Durch den Teich läuft eine Quelle, die so ca. 1000l Wasser in der Stunde produziert (Die Quelle ist gefasst und kommt von den Feldern, daher wahrscheinlich der Dünger).

Das Problem besteht in den Algen die ich schon im Winter habe, wenn nur 1 Sonnenstrahl auf den Teich fällt, also momentan ist er fast komplett bedeckt.
Ich habe letzes Jahr Seerosen eingesetzt und __ Wasserpest, auch andere Pflanzen wie __ Froschlöffel.
Außerdem habe ich eine Bachlaufpumpe mit 5000l / Stunde und einen Springbrunnen mit ca. 2000l /Stunde eingesetzt.

Nun die Frage: was kann ich gegen die Algen tun, außer abschöpfen?
Der Einsatz eines Torfballens war auch nicht gerade der Bringer....

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar, bevor der Sommer wieder losgeht

Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## Uli (30. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo michael,
ich denke wenn dein zufluss wirklich von den umliegenden feldern kommt kannst du da nicht viel machen,es werden ja täglich oder stündlich neue nährstoffe für deine algen von dem zufluss mitgebracht.entweder weiter algen abfischen oder den bach umleiten.
gruß uli


----------



## jochen (30. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hi Michael,

bitte sei mir nicht böse, du mußt deine Angaben ein wenig korrigieren, damit dir besser geholfen wird.

In deinem Profil hast du 10 Goldfische, im Beitrag sind es zwanzig.

Im Profil steht der Teich hat 8m², bei deiner Tiefe die du angegeben hast (40cm) kannst du nie selbst bei einem kastenförmig angelegten Teich auf einem Volumen von 4000ltr. kommen.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe,
wird dein Teich von einer Quelle durchlossen mit ca, 1000ltr/h.

dann benutzt du noch eine Bachlaufpumpe mit 5000ltr/h.,

und dann noch einen Sprinbrunnen mit zusätlicher Pumpe von 2000Ltr/h.

wenn das so stimmt hast du jede Menge Bewegung im Teich.
Hast du einen Filter?

Also das war nur mein erster Gedanke zu deinem Thema...

und nun versuche ich zu helfen.

Bei einer Tiefe von 40cm, und bei einem Besatz von mindestens 10 Goldfischen, kann das nicht gutgehen.
Du schreibst der Teich wird gespeißt von der benachbarten Landwirtschaft, da gibt es Nährstoffe ohne Ende,
da kannst du filtern und Pflanzen einsetzen so viel du willst, das wird nichts, du wirst die Nährstoffe nicht aus dem Teich bekommen.

Versuche die Quelle vom Teich wegzuleiten,
und reduziere deinem Besatz.

Der Teich ist bei dieser Tiefe nicht geeignet für Goldfische, zum Thema Winter und Fischen könntest du dich ein wenig im Forum oder in der Literatur befassen.
Teichtiefe von 40cm, reicht nicht aus, egal in welcher Gegend du in Deutschland wohnst.

Noch eine Frage,

hast du irgendetwas unternommen, nach den wirklich guten Ratschlägen die du in diesen Thema erhalten hast?


----------



## boxbert (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Jochen,

erst mal danke für die Tips, aber bei der letzten Anfrage hat man sich mehr auf die Seerosen konzentriert, als auf den Rest, die übrigends trotz des Springbrunnens letzes Jahr sehr gut gediehen sind.

Ich habe einige Wasser- und Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt und die Goldfische haben sich natürlich auch vermehrt, es können 20 oder 30 sein. Diese füttere ich nie oder sehr wenig.
Der Winter macht den Fischen nichts aus, da das Wasser ja immer läuft und der Teich nie zufriert, höchstens mal ein wenig im Randbezirk.
Außerdem haben wir noch eine Handvoll __ Kröten, die jedes Jahr in den Teichen ablaichen.

Wenn ich die Fläche und die Tiefe ausrechne, komme ich auf ca. 3000l, ich denke da kommts auf ein paar hundert Liter nicht an. Das Wasser fließt aus dem Zulauf über einen ca. 10 Meter langen Bachlauf durch den Teich hindurch.
(Ich habe auch noch einen zweiten Teich, ohne Quelle mit ca. 6-8000 Liter, da habe ich absolut kein Problem mit Algen, auch hier habe ich keinen Filter, nur einen Bachlauf mit Kies von ca. 5 Metern Länge und eine 25000 Liter Pumpe)

Auf das Durchleiten des Brunnenwassers möchte ich nicht verzichten, denn ich nehme den Teich auch als Wasserspeicher zum Giessen für den Garten.

Im Spätjahr habe ich mal die Wasserlilien, die sich stark vermehrt haben, entsorgt, wenigstens kommt man jetzt gut an die Algen ran (lach)

Gibts noch irgendeine Möglichkeit, UV Lampe oder sowas?

Viele Grüsse
Michael


----------



## Kerstin H. (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo,
wir wohnen hier ja jwd   und haben auch einen eigenen Brunnen. Um uns herum sind nur Felder und Wiesen - unseren Teich speise ich nur und ausschließlich mit dem Brunnenwasser und habe kein Problem mit Algen.
Die Filteranlage hat einen UV-Filter der meiner Meinung nach viel gegen Algen tut, ebenso beeinflußt auch die Lage.

Es kommt auch auf die Lage Deines Teiches an, denke ich. Manche Lagen begünstigen einfach ein Algenwachstum und bei der relativ geringen Tiefe wie jetzt bei Dir, ist natürlich auch die Wassererwärmung ernorm und damit auch ein guter Nährboden für die Algen.


----------



## jochen (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hi Michael,

besten Dank für die neuen Infos... 

Ich denke wie schon geschrieben, es liegt ganz einfach am stetigen Zulauf der Quelle.

Nun bin ich kein Landwirt, es wäre interessant zu wissen was für einen Nitrat und Phosphatgehalt dein Zulaufwasser hat.

Ob eine UV Lampe hilft?

Ich denke eher kaum, da deine Anlage kein geschlossenes System ist.

Der Nachschub an Nährstoffen scheint einfach zu hoch zu sein,
und deine Menge an Goldis fördert nicht gerade den Stoffabbau.

Das Hauptproblem deines Systemes ist das es nicht geschlossen ist,
und dein Zulauf wahrscheinlich relativ hoch belastet ist.
Selbst wenn du die stärksten nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzen einsetzt kommen sie mit dem Abbau nicht nach.

Hier bei uns im Frankenwald werden viele Forellenteiche auf die Art betrieben, jedoch ist das zulaufende Wasser eher nährstoffarm, das funktioniert recht gut.


----------



## boxbert (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Kerstin,

danke für die Antwort, an der Erwärmung kanns nicht liegen, da das Wasser selbst im Sommer sehr erfrischend ist (man hält es keine 5 Minuten aus) und momentan hat es vllt. 5-10 Grad.

Mit nem UV Filter könnte es probieren, der Zulauf ist ja über eine 1 1/4" Leitung unter Kontrolle. 
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung damit?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## jochen (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Kerstin,

unser Teich wird ebenfalls nur von Brunnenwasser gespeißt, jedoch nicht durchflossen, das ist der Knackpunkt vom Ganzen.

@ Michael,

wenn du deine Quelle gefasst hast, und wie von dir beschrieben als Einlauf über einen 5/4 Zoll Schlauch in den Teich gelangt, würde ja das gesamte Zulaufwasser gezwungen durch die Lampe zu fließen.
...  interessant, eine Probe wäre es wert,
kann aber auch ein relativ teuerer Reinfall werden.

Wäre eine interessante Beobachtung wie das funktioniert.


----------



## boxbert (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Jochen,

keine Ahnung was der Spass kostet...
Was wird eigentlich durch das UV bewirkt? 
Keime abtöten OK, aber auch Phosphate umwandeln?
Wenns nicht so teuer ist, werd ichs ausprobieren, ist doch auch nicht schön anzusehen, wenn die Algen spriessen bzw. die Algen jeden Tag abzufischen

Ich freue mich immer wenns regnet, dann ist das Problem weg *lach


Gruss
Michael


----------



## Plätscher (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Das Problem scheint ja das Nährstoffreiche Zulaufwasser zu sein. Wäre es nicht eine Möglichkeit das Wasser nicht direkt sondern durch einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter in den Teich laufen zu lassen. 
Ein gewisser Anteil der schon im Wasser vorhandenen Algen würde so zurückgehalten werden und einige der Nährstoffe abgebaut. 
Vielleich klappt es so, auf jeden Fall ist es erstmal ein kostengünstiger Versuch.

Gruß
Alio


----------



## jochen (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Michael,

also Phosphat baut der UV Brenner betimmt nicht ab, genausowenig wie Nitrat.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin glaube ich kaum das du den Teich mit diesen Voraussetzungen nicht auf dauer algenfrei bekommst.

In der Natur gibt es genügend nährstoffreiche Gewässer, die erst nach langer Strecke wieder algenfrei werden. Solche Bäche mit langen Fadenalgen gefallen mir sogar, jedoch im Gartenteich ist das natürlich nicht der Brüller.

Selbst ein Bodenfilter wird da kaum helfen, die Nährstoffe kommen immer wieder in den Teich, die Pflanzen werden höchstwahrscheinlich wuchern, aber durch den stetigen Nachschub von Nährstoffen steht das Wasser immer "gut im Futter"


----------



## boxbert (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Jochen,

ich hab mir trotzdem ne UV Lampe gekauft und bau die mal ein, dann sauge ich die Mehrzahl der Algen weg und schaue mal, ob sich was bessert.
Die Fische werd ich auch dezimieren, bei uns ist in der Nähe ein grösserer See, da werd ich den größten Teil der Goldfische und Kois wohl hinbringen.

Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt... 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

 *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT!*

Du kannst doch Goldfische und Kois nicht einfach in irgendeinem See entsorgen. Erstens ist das verboten, zweitens kann sich das auf das Gleichgewicht dieses Gewässers katastrophal auswirken. Da wird sich doch sicherlich ein anderer Weg finden. Zumal, wenn ich die Beiträge richtig verfolge, die Fische ja wohl das kleinste Problem sind.

Hast Du schon versucht, die Fische hier im Flohmarkt anzubieten?

Da finden sich, grad jetzt im Frühjahr, bestimmt Abnehmer!


----------



## boxbert (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo,

erstens, ich entsorge die Fische nicht, sondern bringe sie zu etlichen Artgenossen in einen nehegelegenen See, der ca. 50x30 Meter misst, da verlieren sich die paar Fische sicherlich.

Natürlich könnte ich sie auch verschenken, muss mal drüber nachdenken...

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Ein See voller Goldfische und Kois? Glaub ich nicht....

Noch mal ganz deutlich - es gibt auch schon zahlreiche Beiträge zu diesem unerfreulichen Thema:

GOLDFISCHE UND KOIS HABEN IN FREIER WILDBAHN NICHTS VERLOREN!

Die Fische dort sind keine wirklichen Artgenossen. Das ist, als ob Du bewaffnete Großstädter bei den Amazonas-Indianern aussetzt.

Wenn es Dich wirklich interessiert, guckst Du z.B. hier http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/natur.htm oder http://www.goldfische.amphibien.at/

(Karsten hat bestimmt noch ein paar aufschlußreiche Links hierzu!)


----------



## boxbert (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Christine,

weil Dus bist und Du auch noch im gleichen Jahr wie ich geboren bist,
werd ich den Plan wohl verwerfen und die Fische mal in den Kleinanzeigen anbieten. Die haben sich in den letzten 3 Jahren total vermehrt, sind alle gross und kräftig geworden...

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Lieber Michael,

1962 ist ein hervorragender Jahrgang. Versuch es gleich mal hier im Flohmarkt. Vielleicht findet sich ja schon der eine oder andere. Ich bin leider etwas weit weg und mein Teich wäre auch nicht das Richtige. Aber ich bin sicher, hier wird Dir geholfen!


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hi Michael,

dann schreibe mal dein Ergebniss hier ein,
bin mal gespannt was sich tut,
wäre schön für dich wenn es klappen würde,

aber...
wie schon geschrieben,
ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Hoffnung.

und bitte Fische nicht in den Goldfischsee schmeißen...:beeten


----------



## boxbert (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am WE einen UV-Filter in die Brunnenwasser-Zuleitung eingebaut.
Vorher war der Teich total veralgt, die Algen hab ich abgesaugt.
Meine Erfahrung war, das nach 2-3 Tagen ein deutlicher Algenwuchs (auch bei schlechtem Wetter) zu sehen war, bis jetzt sieht das deutlich besser aus, mal abwarten, wenns sonniger wird

Gruss
Max


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Max, (heißt du nimmer Michael...  )

wenn das so weiter geht scheint das dann doch zu funktionieren,
freut mich für dich... 

Bitte unterrichte weiter, jedoch auch wenn es in die Hose geht, sonst hilft es vielleicht anderen Usern mit selben Problemen nicht weiter.


Ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, wie das kommt...

Eine weithergegriffene Vermutung könnte sein,
das die UV Lampe die Schwebealgen verklumpt, verbrennt, oder wie auch immer,
und das dabei anfallende Produkt,(das meiner Meinung nicht abzustreiten ist) durch deinen stetigen Zulauf und den dadurch entstehenden Ablauf, aus dem Teich gespült wird.

Wie schon geschrieben, du hast kein geschlossenes System als Teich wie vielleicht 99% aller User hier.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich will zwar nichts zum Thema schreiben aber:



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> 1962 ist ein hervorragender Jahrgang.


  

Da hat Christine mal wieder Recht!  

.


----------



## boxbert (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

So nun sind 2 Wochen vorbei und ich habe ein paar Anhaltspunkte:

Man weiß ja nicht, was wäre wenn, aber letztes Jahr habe ich fast jeden Tag die Algen abgefischt, in den letzten 2 Wochen tat ich dies letzten Sonntag und heute.
Ich denke, der UV Filter bringt was, wenn auch nicht 100% belegbar.
Ich werds weiter beobachten und berichten

Viele Grüße und danke für alle Tips
Boxbert


----------



## steffenK (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Schön, zu Goldfischen in der Natur: Mal davon abgesehen, dass sie dort nichts verloren haben. Sollte es in dem See __ Raubfische geben, würden die Goldfische/ Kois meiner Meinung nach (Angler) eh nicht lange leben. Sie sind nicht dazu ausgestattet, in der Natur zu überleben. Durch ihre Goldfärbung wären sie bevorzugtes und weithin sichtbares Futter für Raubfische (__ Hecht, __ Barsch, __ Zander etc.) und ruck zuck verspeist.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Teichfutzi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo boxbert,
das mit der UV-Lampe hört sich für mich unsinnig an, die zwei schon genannten Gründe sind ja:
1. Bringt es das nur in geschlossenen systemen, weil wenn dauernd was abfleißt und neukommt, dann bringt eine "Wasserreinigung" in dem Sinne nichts.
2. Ist eine UV-Lampe ausschließlich dafür da, keime und Sporen abzutöten und dein Problem sind ja nur die Nährstoffe (Phosphat und Nitrat), schließlich werden ja die Algensporen auch wieder aus deinem Teich rausgespült.

Grüße,
Benjamin


----------

